# Guitar related pictures



## zontar

So how about a thread of pictures that are guitar related, but not necessarily guitars?

This one's cool, but for the diving board, it would have been cool if they had made it look like a Bigsby.


----------



## -ST-

A few years ago I found a local fellow who makes these by hand. I bought all he had and gave them away for gifts to my guitarist buds.










The metal bits that you see are magnets. They secure the lid to the base. If you line up just one pair of magnets, the magnet acts as a swivel hinge.










Here they are with the lids removed.


----------



## fretboard

Some guitar accessories no self-respecting player should be without...

View attachment 4607
View attachment 4608


----------



## Guest




----------



## fretboard

View attachment 4609
View attachment 4610
View attachment 4611


----------



## puckhead

I wouldn't call this a 'fail'


----------



## puckhead

and here's my proudest moment as a Canadian











/anecdotally, that's Tiger Williams' stick in the background


----------



## Intrepid

-ST- said:


> A few years ago I found a local fellow who makes these by hand. I bought all he had and gave them away for gifts to my guitarist buds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The metal bits that you see are magnets. They secure the lid to the base. If you line up just one pair of magnets, the magnet acts as a swivel hinge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are with the lids removed.


Now those are really nice. Who makes them? Until a couple of months ago I kept my picks in a brass container until my Brother pointed out to me that it was an 18th century Grenadier's tinderbox that is worth a lot of dough so I'm searching for something else.


----------



## -ST-

Hi Intrepid,


Intrepid said:


> Now those are really nice. Who makes them? Until a couple of months ago I kept my picks in a brass container until my Brother pointed out to me that it was an 18th century Grenadier's tinderbox that is worth a lot of dough so I'm searching for something else.


PM sent


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## bolero

woah...Tiny Tim passed away?

I dig the hockey stick mic stand!!


----------



## zontar

Some cool pictures here.
Thanks for playing...


----------



## Shark

View attachment 4690




I saw a great version of this years ago, but can't find it now. The other one was done better and had a Strat.


----------



## keto

zontar said:


> Some cool pictures here.
> Thanks for playing...


Whoaoa, memories. El Kabonggggggggggggg!


----------



## puckhead




----------



## mhammer

keto said:


> Whoaoa, memories. El Kabonggggggggggggg!


"Hey Baba Louie, are you alright?"

"S'awright, boss"


----------



## grumpyoldman

Robert1950 said:


>


Whoa - I don't know which is creepier - the picture, the fact that someone took this picture, or the fact that _you_ knew where this picture was and shared it here....;-)


----------



## Intrepid

Mr. Kweeksdraw. Great cartoon in it's day.


zontar said:


> Some cool pictures here.
> Thanks for playing...


----------



## Intrepid

Very creepy. I wasn't fond of his music and now I'm just completely freaked out about this guy. Is Ms. Vicky still alive?


Robert1950 said:


>


----------



## sulphur

I posted this elsewhere...



I think that this is someones avatar in here...















My nephews dog...


----------



## Intrepid

Mind boggling array of photos. I love the kitten on the acoustic as long as he doesn't mar the finish.


----------



## Shark

sulphur said:


>


Their heads are LED lights, right? LED Zeppelin!


----------



## sulphur

*...and more...*


----------



## sulphur




----------



## bolero

Shark said:


> Their heads are LED lights, right? LED Zeppelin!


LED Capacitor!!


----------



## zontar

keto said:


> Whoaoa, memories. El Kabonggggggggggggg!


I couldn't resist buying it when I saw it at a store for $2.


And for some reason I can't give Likes today--several in this thread deserve that.


----------



## Steadfastly

Fender glasses.


----------



## Bubb

Lucy says..."Case closed !!"


----------



## sulphur

Foley says, "I dare you to open it!".


----------



## Bubb




----------



## Intrepid

Bubb said:


>


See, that guy doesn't need a fancy stand he just leans it up against his knee. Seems to work.


----------



## Bubb




----------



## greco

Bubb said:


>


He is writing a memo to himself: 

"To H.H. Harris...Consider getting a decent guitar stand. Every time I move my knee this damn guitar falls over. "

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Bubb




----------



## Bubb




----------



## Intrepid

greco said:


> He is writing a memo to himself:
> 
> "To H.H. Harris...Consider getting a decent guitar stand. Every time I move my knee this damn guitar falls over. "
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


A very clever retort. Touche.


----------



## Steadfastly

My new cell phone.


----------



## Intrepid

Steadfastly said:


> My new cell phone.


That is very cool.


----------



## Steadfastly

Kitty Plays well.........not Kitty Wells.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest

I carved the same album cover.


----------



## marcos

Great pics and some are really hilarious. Made my day guys.


----------



## -ST-

G'wan. Tell me that this ain't cool.



-- Please click the picture for more details --


----------



## Steadfastly

Vox Car


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## Steadfastly

Sneaky said:


>


Is this real or photoshopped?


----------



## Sneaky

Steadfastly said:


> Is this real or photoshopped?


Real

http://twistedsifter.com/2012/10/man-plants-guitar-shaped-forest-in-memory-of-wife/


----------



## sulphur

That's pretty cool, good story too.


----------



## Robert1950

Unfortunately, this picture is real too,.... (shiver)


----------



## Chito

Here's my contribution, I have one in the kitchen.


----------



## Steadfastly

Sneaky said:


> Real
> 
> http://twistedsifter.com/2012/10/man-plants-guitar-shaped-forest-in-memory-of-wife/


Wow! Someone put a lot of effort into that.


----------



## Intrepid

Steadfastly said:


> Vox Car


Sweet looking ride but where is the AC 30?


----------



## Ti-Ron

sulphur said:


> Foley says, "I dare you to open it!".


This why I love cats!!!!!!!


----------



## Ti-Ron

He, he, he, he! Grumpy Cat!


----------



## sulphur

*Ha!*

Actually, he's a pretty good natured cat, I think that I caught him dozing off there.

Here's one for you Ti-Ron







This should be in every NGD thread...


----------



## zontar




----------



## Steadfastly

Intrepid said:


> Sweet looking ride but where is the AC 30?


What do you think powers the car? The AC 30 is under the hood.


----------



## zontar

Harp guitar


----------



## Intrepid

Steadfastly said:


> What do you think powers the car? The AC 30 is under the hood.


I should have known. Those Brits have got it all figured out.


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar

Hmmm, need to repost some pictures...


----------



## zontar




----------



## Intrepid

Very cool. Do the picks smell?


zontar said:


>


----------



## zontar

Intrepid said:


> Very cool. Do the picks smell?


Probably like some sort of plastic...


----------



## Intrepid

The Peter Green/Gary Moore "Greenie" 59 Les Paul.


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Intrepid

If I had a "like" left this post would get it!


sulphur said:


>


- - - Updated - - -

Original '59 Les Paul Sunburst with Bigsby.


----------



## bluzfish

intrepid said:


> the peter green/gary moore "greenie" 59 les paul.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5003


surprizzzze!


----------



## Intrepid

bluzfish said:


> surprizzzze!


Fantastic Brother! Thanks for donating Greenie to my imaginary stable! I appreciate it.


----------



## bolero

boy, did they ever do a crappy relic job on that thing!!


----------



## Intrepid

bolero said:


> boy, did they ever do a crappy relic job on that thing!!


Now that's funny. Thanks for that.


----------



## bolero

hahaha....no worries, I'm glad I'm not just amusing myself here


----------



## sulphur




----------



## zontar




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## zontar




----------



## sulphur




----------



## zontar




----------



## sulphur




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## Milkman

*Portrait*

This is me playing my Les Paul, drawn by my grand daughter.

I think she nailed it.


----------



## zontar

If that's what she says it is--cool.


----------



## bluzfish

That's cute. What's with the shaggy hair?


----------



## Milkman

I think that's artistic license?

The two circles may be my glasses.

Hey what do you want? She's not even three yet.

It's my first art work from her.

priceless.


----------



## Intrepid

It's a picture to treasure. Save it and look back on it fondly. I have a picture my son drew for me when he was 3. I keep it at the office. It still makes me smile. Btw, he's now 32.


----------



## zontar

Not as cute or as sweet as a drawing by a grandchild--but the words might be applicable to a proud grandparent...


----------



## bluzfish

Does a pair of giant clown shoes come with it to reach the peripheral pedals?


----------



## Milkman

bluzfish said:


> Does a pair of giant clown shoes come with it to reach the peripheral pedals?



Maybe giant pickle stabbers.


----------



## zontar

The El Kabong fan club?


----------



## zontar

Fender guitars--in more ways than one.


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

That last one will cause you to do odd things that defy common sense...


----------



## zontar




----------



## sulphur




----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## sulphur

^^^Is that guitar made of ice?


----------



## zontar

sulphur said:


> ^^^Is that guitar made of ice?


The body is.
so it's a nice guitar and an ice guitar.


----------



## Shark

zontar said:


>


That's a cool guitar.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Sneaky




----------



## zontar




----------



## Shark

zontar said:


>


Argh! My eyes!


----------



## zontar

Shark said:


> Argh! My eyes!


Good thing it's not a real guitar.


----------



## Guest

I'm thinking that the designer had the brown acid that day. lol.


----------



## zontar




----------



## sulphur




----------



## zontar




----------



## sulphur




----------



## zontar




----------



## sulphur

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## dodgechargerfan

zontar said:


>


What is that?

I mean, I know it's a box that looks like an amp, but without something else in the picture, it's hard to determine the scale and for what it would be useful.

...and I want one, whatever it is.


----------



## Adcandour

dodgechargerfan said:


> What is that? I mean, I know it's a box that looks like an amp, but without something else in the picture, it's hard to determine the scale and for what it would be useful. ...and I want one, whatever it is.


It looks like one of those guitar jackless-in-a-box. 

Don't fret - I will boo myself.


----------



## zontar

dodgechargerfan said:


> What is that?
> 
> I mean, I know it's a box that looks like an amp, but without something else in the picture, it's hard to determine the scale and for what it would be useful.
> 
> ...and I want one, whatever it is.


The top is padded so it can be used as a seat, and the inside is for storage. The button on the side opens it up.
I don't know the exact dimensions--but an average sized adult would be able to sit on it and touch the floor.
One of the ideas was it could be used in a studio or jam space, etc. for someone to sit on while playing and also be used to store stuff, like cables, music, accessories, etc.


----------



## zontar




----------



## dodgechargerfan

zontar said:


> The top is padded so it can be used as a seat, and the inside is for storage. The button on the side opens it up.
> I don't know the exact dimensions--but an average sized adult would be able to sit on it and touch the floor.
> One of the ideas was it could be used in a studio or jam space, etc. for someone to sit on while playing and also be used to store stuff, like cables, music, accessories, etc.


Definitely want.
I use a bar stool in my space at home and I can't last more than 5 minutes on it.


----------



## zontar

dodgechargerfan said:


> Definitely want.
> I use a bar stool in my space at home and I can't last more than 5 minutes on it.


I'm not sure they're for sale anymore.
I think Fender sold them.


----------



## Sneaky

zontar said:


> I'm not sure they're for sale anymore.
> I think Fender sold them.


They have/had a blackface model too.


----------



## Steadfastly

zontar said:


>


Cool! Or should I say cold?


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar

The comfy guitar:


----------



## Big_Daddy

Some great stuff here!! Here are a couple of my faves.


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## Steadfastly

zontar said:


>


A must have chair for the music room.


----------



## Steadfastly

Some more unique furniture






DIY Guitar shelves
*http://www.pinterest.com/pin/6544361931675290/repins/*




DIY Guitar shelves







Mini bar


----------



## fretboard

Saw this last week at Legoland California. Tried to explain to my kids that it's a Grateful Dead concert from the Greek in Berkeley. Not sure if they believed me.


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## sulphur




----------



## Sneaky




----------



## Sneaky

Cool iPod dock...


----------



## zontar

A different looking harp guitar


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## bluesmostly

one of my fav guitar toons...


----------



## zontar




----------



## sulphur




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## Sneaky




----------



## mhammer

A musical ouija board!? I dig it. It's a way to receive "melodies from beyond".


----------



## Sneaky

mhammer said:


> A musical ouija board!? I dig it. It's a way to receive "melodies from beyond".


I'm sure it would have "haunting mids".


----------



## mhammer

And highs so "transparent"......they're *invisible*, man.


----------



## cheezyridr

mhammer said:


> ......they're *invisible*, man.


----------



## zontar




----------



## sulphur




----------



## JHarasym

Reuse/recycle:


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## zontar




----------



## cheezyridr

this page is spilling over with awesome


----------



## vadsy

JHarasym said:


> Reuse/recycle:





cheezyridr said:


> this page is *spilling over with awesome*


So very well put!


----------



## elliottmoose

zontar said:


>


Love these ads!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sulphur




----------



## dcole




----------



## JHarasym

Tal Wilkenfeld


----------



## dcole

And the best of all...










- - - Updated - - -


----------



## cheezyridr

dcole said:


> And the best of all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


points for the boobies, but technical foul on the game controller. that, and quoting your post doubles them


----------



## Adcandour

dcole said:


> And the best of all... - - - Updated - - -


Jesus!!! 

Seriously. Take a look at that Jesus.


----------



## dcole

cheezyridr said:


> points for the boobies, but technical foul on the game controller. that, and quoting your post doubles them


Sorry, didn't realize she was holding anything.


----------



## zontar

A Game controller shaped like a guitar isn't a foul-even if it was just a picture of the controller.
This is guitar related pictures, and the first post states the pictures don't have to actual guitars--although they can be.


----------



## zontar




----------



## cheezyridr

zontar said:


> A Game controller shaped like a guitar isn't a foul-even if it was just a picture of the controller.
> This is guitar related pictures, and the first post states the pictures don't have to actual guitars--although they can be.


i have a distaste for them because they are ridiculous. learning to use a game controller to play music instead of an actual guitar. the idea of putting that kind of effort into something that has no redeeming value is beyond my understanding. imo, different than guitar-themed objects. still, nice boobies tho


----------



## Guest

[video=youtube;kY0P6o_FLEk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kY0P6o_FLEk[/video]


----------



## zontar

cheezyridr said:


> i have a distaste for them because they are ridiculous. learning to use a game controller to play music instead of an actual guitar. the idea of putting that kind of effort into something that has no redeeming value is beyond my understanding. imo, different than guitar-themed objects.


I have similar feelings towards them and the games involved. However if they're guitar shaped it still counts for this thread.
I don't have to like it.


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## sulphur




----------



## Steadfastly

zontar said:


>


A puck getting stopped by this. "Thwack, twang".


----------



## zontar

Bass player...








...sort of.


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## Ti-Ron

Is it the new Tom DeLonge signature?



zontar said:


>


----------



## zontar




----------



## sulphur




----------



## Shark

sulphur said:


>


In that context, I'm pretty good at making my own kazoo noises.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Sneaky




----------



## zontar

This would go with that--in a way.


----------



## zontar




----------



## puckhead

_@*foofighters* _First practice. Been too long. Look out, Mexico...


----------



## blam

saw that on the twittisphere today.... i wonder whose guitar that is? I have never seen Dave or shifflet plat that. maybe smear?


----------



## mhammer

A buddy who used to tech for the Foos gave me one of Grohl's picks, which I now keep in my wallet for mojo. It has cork on one side and "606" on the other (the name/number of his Seattle studio).

My wife got me one of these shirts, with the dinky little Marshall amp. They actually work, except it always feels like you're trying to wipe a booger off your hand when you play. It's actuated by a magnetic pick that presumably triggers a hall-effect switch :

[video=youtube;V6JjY-AKPIY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=V6JjY-AKPIY[/video]


----------



## blam

Cork? Interesting. I would absolutely love to meet Dave. One of the few celebs I care to meet. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## mhammer

The cork is just a thin little donut-shaped coating for improved grip....which someone who flails around as much as he does likely needs.

And yes, he is apparently a lovely guy who is _entirely_ "about the music". The buddy who gave me the pick described an anecdote when he began teching for the Foos. He mentioned a minor single his then-band had previously had that had charted in the Cinncinnati area. "I _loved _that tune!", Grohl proclaimed, and started beating it out on the skins, flawlessly. No sham ingratiation; it was legit. You gotta respect that.


----------



## TWRC

I've met Grohl a couple of times now and he's exactly what you would think he would be in person. Nice and bubbly...literally. He's always chewing gum.


----------



## cheezyridr

[video=youtube_share;fhdCslFcKFU]http://youtu.be/fhdCslFcKFU[/video]


but the guitar and the blood, it being a white guitar i woulda instead guessed lizzy hale


----------



## zontar

mhammer said:


> A buddy who used to tech for the Foos gave me one of Grohl's picks, which I now keep in my wallet for mojo. It has cork on one side and "606" on the other (the name/number of his Seattle studio).
> 
> My wife got me one of these shirts, with the dinky little Marshall amp. They actually work, except it always feels like you're trying to wipe a booger off your hand when you play. It's actuated by a magnetic pick that presumably triggers a hall-effect switch :
> 
> [video=youtube;V6JjY-AKPIY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=V6JjY-AKPIY[/video]


I've seen those--I'd like one.


----------



## zontar




----------



## puckhead




----------



## zontar




----------



## puckhead

Lita (swoon), Joan and don't know which bassist that was.


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar

These are ties.


----------



## sulphur




----------



## blam

puckhead said:


>


that....is.....awesome


----------



## zontar

The guitar that smiles back.


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## Scotty

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Diablo

sulphur said:


> View attachment 6213
> 
> 
> View attachment 6214


this should be a thread unto itself: which one is your favorite?
My picks are the perry tiger and the Kossoff....and Im not a fan of either player.


----------



## cheezyridr

the joe perry one is cool


----------



## Ti-Ron

Hummm I'm way more trashy:










maybe sexy:










or, finaly, grungy:










So now, tell me why I don'T have a black Les Paul...:sSig_DOH:


----------



## Scotty

Diablo said:


> this should be a thread unto itself: which one is your favorite?
> My picks are the perry tiger and the Kossoff....and Im not a fan of either player.


I'd gladly take the Gary Moore, Joe Bonamassa or Pearly Gates model


----------



## zontar




----------



## Diablo

Ti-Ron said:


> Hummm I'm way more trashy:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe sexy:
> 
> 
> 
> or, finaly, grungy:
> 
> 
> 
> So now, tell me why I don'T have a black Les Paul...:sSig_DOH:


I have no idea who any of those ppl are....But when I think of a black Les Paul, this guy comes to mind:


----------



## Ti-Ron

Pic #1 King Buzzo singer/guitarist of The Melvins
Pic #2 Wata guitarist of Boris
Pic #3 Daniel Johns singer/guitarist of Silverchair

May I ask who's the guy you posted... There's a generational clash here!!!:sEm_oops:


----------



## sulphur

John Sykes...


----------



## Ti-Ron

Nice looking guitar!

I used to hate black guitars, now I found them classy!


----------



## zontar

Ti-Ron said:


> Nice looking guitar!
> 
> I used to hate black guitars, now I found them classy!


I'm a sucker for a black Les Paul Custom...


----------



## cheezyridr

there's a guy at strat talk with a black strat. it has a 3 ply black/red/black pickguard on it that i LOVE










i would hate to tell you how long i searched for this pic so i could post it here


----------



## Ti-Ron

cheezyridr said:


> there's a guy at strat talk with a black strat. it has a 3 ply black/red/black pickguard on it that i LOVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would hate to tell you how long i searched for this pic so i could post it here


Please, tell she have a matching headstock!!!


----------



## cheezyridr

i think it's just maple, i forget, really. hahahaha


----------



## fretboard

............


----------



## Beach Bob

Ti-Ron said:


> Please, tell she have a matching headstock!!!


Damn.. matching headstock would've been sensory overload.... beautiful combination as is tho....


----------



## cheezyridr

the same guy has a matching tele. it looks like batman plays guitar. hahahahaha


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

cheezyridr said:


> there's a guy at strat talk with a black strat. it has a 3 ply black/red/black pickguard on it that i LOVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would hate to tell you how long i searched for this pic so i could post it here


That's a cool look.
I wouldn't mind it one bit.


----------



## cheezyridr

me neither, but where would you get a pickguard like that? i mean, he obviously got one somewhere (well, 2 actually) but that's the thing.


----------



## Guest

convert a b/w/b by carefully pinstriping the edge?


----------



## Scotty

laristotle said:


>


now that's just batty


----------



## sulphur

cheezyridr said:


> me neither, but where would you get a pickguard like that? i mean, he obviously got one somewhere (well, 2 actually) but that's the thing.


#16 on this list... http://www.pickguards.us/materialoptions.htm


----------



## Guitar101

This is what I get when I try a copy/paste.



Anyone know why I can't paste pics directly to my posts. I have a gold membership and should be able to do so.


----------



## Guest

You need a 3rd party site (photobucket/flickr, etc).
It's explained here.
http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?42252-Posting-pictures-to-the-forum


----------



## zontar




----------



## Guitar101

laristotle said:


> You need a 3rd party site (photobucket/flickr, etc).
> It's explained here.
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?42252-Posting-pictures-to-the-forum


* Gold and Dealer subscriptions are allowed to upload pictures directly from computer. All others follow the directions below. (from your link)
It is my understanding that Gold members can upload pictures directly from the computer. I am a Gold member. I just wondered if any other Gold members are having problems.
http://www.guitarscanada.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6767&d=1389497328


----------



## puckhead

Diablo said:


> I have no idea who any of those ppl are....But when I think of a black Les Paul, this guy comes to mind:



for me it would be Neil


----------



## blam

zontar said:


>


great idea for old un wanted squier affinities and clones


----------



## marcos

blam said:


> great idea for old un wanted squier affinities and clones


Good idea Blam. There was a guy at the Ottawa guitar show last month who was making some really nice coffee tables out of Strat bodies. Good way to recycle.

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## Ti-Ron

Is that you, Sneaky?
You where born to be a rockstar or, at least, a musician!


----------



## zontar

blam said:


> great idea for old un wanted squier affinities and clones


Apparently you turn these lamps on & off by strumming the strings.


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## zontar

Most dogs I know would fight you getting into that costume, but it is cool.


----------



## zontar

Mm, my car smells like Eddie?


----------



## sulphur




----------



## zontar




----------



## sulphur




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## Frank Fargon

peeuu ..._peewww..peeuu 







_


----------



## zontar




----------



## Adcandour

Frank Fargon said:


> peeuu ..._peewww..peeuu
> View attachment 6998
> 
> _


ARE YOU KIDDING ME!!! MY kid is gonna shit his pants. For real. He will.


----------



## smorgdonkey

Back when I was thinking that a bunch of live shows were 'just around the corner', I made up a cool background for an 'appearing at' sort of poster. I could just add the lettering and photos to it. I did it pre my computer days so this was done by laying out the items on a photocopier.








You can see a bunch of guitar-related items there and some other things to keep it interesting.


----------



## zontar

smorgdonkey said:


> Back when I was thinking that a bunch of live shows were 'just around the corner', I made up a cool background for an 'appearing at' sort of poster. I could just add the lettering and photos to it. I did it pre my computer days so this was done by laying out the items on a photocopier.
> 
> You can see a bunch of guitar-related items there and some other things to keep it interesting.


I've done the same sort of thing with photocopiers & scanners, but I don't have anything to share right now--other than scans of picks which I have shared before.
And those weren't done for signs, but to keep track of my picks & for other reasons


----------



## bolero

yeah I did that too...but it was a big hairy ass!!


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar

So how do you decide?


----------



## zontar

Name the superheroes-


----------



## puckhead

i like this one


----------



## zontar




----------



## puckhead




----------



## zontar

I wish I had a like left to give for that one^^^

Here's another picture
It's a stand with some audio built in.


----------



## cheezyridr

puckhead said:


> i like this one




i don't get it. can you help me out w/this one?


----------



## greco

puckhead said:


>


This photo is brutal...what a laugh!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## puckhead

cheezyridr said:


> i don't get it. can you help me out w/this one?


Soundgarden bassist.
not sure what he's doing, but I dig the shadow on the amp cover.


----------



## zontar

And whatever the meaning--it's still a guitar related picture--so certainly more than welcome to the thread.


----------



## zontar




----------



## cheezyridr

zontar said:


> And whatever the meaning--it's still a guitar related picture--so certainly more than welcome to the thread.


just trying to understand what i was looking at is all.

- - - Updated - - -

*definitely not safe for work*
but lotsa guitars though


http://fem.orsm.net/guitar~1542.html


----------



## keto

cheezyridr said:


> just trying to understand what i was looking at is all.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> *definitely not safe for work*
> but lotsa guitars though
> 
> 
> http://fem.orsm.net/guitar~1542.html



Ben is probably holding the bass up letting it feed back. Conjecture, of course.


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## sulphur

..........


----------



## Milkman

*That's my Grand Daughter*

I swear this wasn't staged.


----------



## cheezyridr

it's very cute, but if she ever finds out (in the future) you posted this, she'll clobber you for sure. hahahahaha


----------



## Milkman

I doubt it. We're pretty close and I hope it stays that way. It was too cute to pass up.


----------



## Adcandour

Milkman said:


> I swear this wasn't staged.


That's the gold you save for a wedding reel. You'll have to play dead to make it through that level of clobbering.


----------



## Milkman

I think that shot will be framed and kept. I may put a copy on the wall in my guitar cave.


----------



## zontar

Actually if she grows up to be a musician it could make a good album cover--if albums still exist


----------



## Scotty

puckhead said:


>



oh, this is awesome! 

Honey?? uh....something happened to your table...I'll get you a better one, ok?


----------



## zontar

Scotty said:


> oh, this is awesome!
> 
> Honey?? uh....something happened to your table...I'll get you a better one, ok?


Haven't you ever sat at a table or looked at other wood furniture and thought about how it would look as a guitar?
I know I have.


----------



## cheezyridr

yes, and i have actually seen a few of them (in pics) 

one that stands out is a strat a guy made. the body came from a 200 yr old beam in an old barn. the neck was made from an exotic piece he ordered off the internet. iirc he sent that wood to someone and they made the neck to his spec. he did a super light stain, just enough to highlight the grains. rear routed, hard tail, locking tuners, hss. it was an amazing guitar. i wish i could remember where i saw it. you guys would love to see it.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Scotty

zontar said:


> Haven't you ever sat at a table or looked at other wood furniture and thought about how it would look as a guitar?
> I know I have.


I will from now on.

I never thought of pine for a body, but just looked it up...alas, the first Tele's were made of pine...hmmm

- - - Updated - - -



cheezyridr said:


> yes, and i have actually seen a few of them (in pics)
> 
> one that stands out is a strat a guy made. the body came from a 200 yr old beam in an old barn. the neck was made from an exotic piece he ordered off the internet. iirc he sent that wood to someone and they made the neck to his spec. he did a super light stain, just enough to highlight the grains. rear routed, hard tail, locking tuners, hss. it was an amazing guitar. i wish i could remember where i saw it. you guys would love to see it.


I know I would


----------



## Guest

Then there's these guitars made from 35,000 year old swamp kauri,


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> Then there's these guitars made from 35,000 year old swamp kauri,


 i would totally get one of those, but only if the case was covered in baby seal skin, and the inside was lined with mink


----------



## zontar

So did somebody count the rings?


----------



## Option1

Neil


----------



## Beach Bob

Good one!!


----------



## Scotty

That's it, gonna trade the axe for a mic


----------



## Milkman

I'm the guitarist AND the singer. Does that mean I get six women?

Awesome. I sent it to the guys in my band.


----------



## Scotty

Milkman said:


> I'm the guitarist AND the singer. Does that mean I get six women?
> 
> Awesome. I sent it to the guys in my band.


Hope your bass player isn't offended


----------



## Milkman

Scotty said:


> Hope your bass player isn't offended



Only a dickhead would be offended. My bassist is a great guy and has a sense of humour.

Anyway, no love for my keyboardist?

Edit: On reflection, I can see how some might be offended by the joke and I apologize for that statement.


----------



## Scotty

Milkman said:


> Only a dickhead would be offended. My bassist is a great guy and has a sense of humour.
> 
> Anyway, no love for my keyboardist?


Not going to risk any jokes going the wrong way...


----------



## Milkman

Scotty said:


> Not going to risk any jokes going the wrong way...



Well I suppose that's possible with any joke. On reflection, I'd be more concerned about offending the gay community with this one as it could be interpreted as a slight. If so, I regret my connection to it.


----------



## Scotty

Milkman said:


> Well I suppose that's possible with any joke. On reflection, I'd be more concerned about offending the gay community with this one as it could be interpreted as a slight. If so, I regret my connection to it.


I never thought about that until your previous comment. My intent was not to offend anyone either...


----------



## Jimmy_D

Milkman said:


> Well I suppose that's possible with any joke. On reflection, I'd be more concerned about offending the gay community with this one as it could be interpreted as a slight. If so, I regret my connection to it.


LOL - someone should sig this one as another politically correct line of thought gone wrong - shocking!!!


----------



## Option1

Bah! I'm good at offending everyone.

And if that image works in reverse, then judging by the state of my love life, I think I need to stop at L&M on the way home and take a long look at what's available in the percussion section... :frown-new:

Neil


----------



## Milkman

I found it funny, but someone who is gay could easily find it derogatory and it doesn't take much thought to understand why.

I think it's always healthy to look at yourself and question your pov.

Anyway, sorry to be a wet blanket. I just don't ever want to be on the wrong side of that particular debate.


----------



## bzrkrage

Bacon!!!!!


----------



## cheezyridr

Milkman said:


> I found it funny, but someone who is gay could easily find it derogatory and it doesn't take much thought to understand why.
> 
> I think it's always healthy to look at yourself and question your pov.
> 
> Anyway, sorry to be a wet blanket. I just don't ever want to be on the wrong side of that particular debate.


well, if it's ok to be gay, then it's ok for you to be a blanket, or any other kind of bed covering afaic. feliz navidad, and all that you know.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Scotty

zontar said:


>


Reminds me of a joke you have all probably heard;

What do you call a guitarist without a girlfriend?

Homeless


----------



## dcole

Looks like the guy who sits outside the liquor store here in the east end. Does guitar player = homeless drunk?

- - - Updated - - -



bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 7506
> 
> 
> Bacon!!!!!


Interesting. I would dreadnought that guitar as I love bacon!


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## dcole

I am in love!!!


----------



## zontar




----------



## GuitarsCanada

dcole said:


> I am in love!!!




[video=youtube;ww7WlSPi9gc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww7WlSPi9gc[/video]


----------



## Scotty

dcole said:


> I am in love!!!


hell yeah....


----------



## Scotty

I cant top the one Dcole posted, so I'll put up this one


----------



## bzrkrage

Mmmmmmm, green sparkle Jackson with Maple Neck!:sCh_odie:


dcole said:


> I am in love!!!


----------



## Option1

dcole said:


> I am in love!!!


Hey, I thought this was supposed to be a thread with pics featuring guitars! I don't see no guit............ oh there it is.

Neil


----------



## zontar

Or guitar shaped objects...

Or this-


----------



## dcole

Option1 said:


> Hey, I thought this was supposed to be a thread with pics featuring guitars! I don't see no guit............ oh there it is.
> 
> Neil


This picture needs repeated again.

- - - Updated - - -



dcole said:


> I am in love!!!


Dang, didn't work the first time, so here.


----------



## bzrkrage

http://gavster-music-gear.blogspot.ca/2014/03/its-me.html


(Help me out pitting a gif up here pls!!!)


----------



## greco

bzrkrage said:


> http://gavster-music-gear.blogspot.ca/2014/03/its-me.html
> 
> 
> (Help me out pitting a gif up here pls!!!)


Good one!!


----------



## zontar

Cool gif...

This one below is more a violin related picture, but I found it on a guitar site.


----------



## Bubb

dcole said:


> I am in love!!!


Great googly moogly !!

I love big black pick guards


----------



## DrHook

Ummm wow...gettin kinda hot in here with that green guitar above....


----------



## Scotty

- - - Updated - - -










- - - Updated - - -


----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## Option1

Neil


----------



## Guest

recycled skateboards


----------



## zontar




----------



## sulphur




----------



## zontar




----------



## Frank Fargon

Everybody loves gretsch







And i love georges Harrison!


----------



## Beach Bob

Frank Fargon said:


> Everybody loves gretsch
> View attachment 7884
> 
> And i love georges Harrison!



Did Gretsch sponsor that photo... lot of talent standing behind those guitars....


----------



## Frank Fargon

Beach Bob said:


> Did Gretsch sponsor that photo... lot of talent standing behind those guitars....


On April 3, 1988, Bob Dylan invited some friends over. George Harrison, Jeff Lynne and Roy Orbison thought it would be fun to record a song together. George's guitar was at Tom Petty's house and when he left to get it, he brought Petty back with him.

Thus began the Traveling Wilburys.


----------



## zontar

Gretsch did make a Traveling Wilburys guitar as well.


----------



## zontar




----------



## bolero

Frank Fargon said:


> Everybody loves gretsch
> View attachment 7884
> 
> And i love georges Harrison!


I have that album on vinyl, I was looking at it the other day ( you can actually see the pictures because the album is large enough  ) and I noticed they were all using Gretsch guitars as well

that is a very talented group of musiciians

the Wilbury stuff is a bit too bubblegum for my tastes, but it's extremely cool they all got together & did that project


----------



## cheezyridr

the entire reason they did that album is also the entire reason it sounds like bubble gum. when those guys recorded that album their music was so non-current, they needed to make some money somehow. i know it may make people squirm for me to say this about harrison and dylan, but the truth is, in 1987 america was not gently weeping or blowin in the wind. it was shreddin and rappin. the only one getting any attention at all in that group was tom petty. orbison hadn't been heard from in a zillion years. elo wasn't doing anything at the time either. the album IS bubble gum, and was intended to be. they needed wide acceptance and big sales. i got nothin against them guys for it. i just call em like i see em is all. 
they were caught in that period where they're old enough to not be hip, but not enough for nostalgia. every big name goes through that period with varying degrees of difficulty. i think the TW's were an interesting solution to a tricky situation.


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## blam

Hahahhaa good one


----------



## Frank Fargon

The blues player


----------



## Bubb

One wifey did for my music room. 

Was gonna post it up in the art thread but it fits here .


----------



## Frank Fargon

Real nice Bubb.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## zontar




----------



## Option1

Neil


----------



## zontar

I've heard of those before--not sure whether it would be interesting or fun or not--but it does make me wonder what it would be like.


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## JHarasym

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


Funny, but I get the feeling she would kick our butts at playing guitar.


----------



## Adcandour

zontar said:


> Funny, but I get the feeling she would kick our butts at playing guitar.


I have her EP:

Track listing: 

1 - I just shit myself blues
2 - Ben Gay: There's nothing wrong with that
3 - My son is stealing my money blues
4 - I just shit myself again blues
5 - Nona (featuring Mick Mars)


----------



## cheezyridr

adcandour said:


> I have her EP:
> 
> Track listing:
> 
> 5 - Nona (featuring Mick Mars)


that was pretty funny


----------



## bzrkrage

*Playa be a Playa!*

"What's that? Another round of 'Smoke on the Water'?"

(funny thing I found looking thru a cable box)


----------



## zontar




----------



## Milkman

I saw these in the Port Columbus International Airport yesterday.

I like the detail a lot.


----------



## zontar

^^^Very cool.

I like this one below as well.


----------



## zontar




----------



## puckhead




----------



## zontar

Not a guitar--but drum related--close enough...


----------



## cheezyridr

[video=youtube_share;OUYXfCWmVyI]http://youtu.be/OUYXfCWmVyI[/video]


----------



## Sneaky

I was going to link a couple pictures from this TGP thread, but the whole thing is just too good to miss:

http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=1431795


----------



## Stratin2traynor

That was awesome! Someone had a lot of time on their hands.



Sneaky said:


> I was going to link a couple pictures from this TGP thread, but the whole thing is just too good to miss:
> 
> http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=1431795


----------



## zontar

Sneaky said:


> I was going to link a couple pictures from this TGP thread, but the whole thing is just too good to miss:
> 
> http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=1431795


That is cool.


----------



## -=Sc0rch=-

puckhead said:


>




I recognize that ring, Keith Richards ????


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar

Not exactly a guitar--but it's cool.


----------



## sulphur




----------



## zontar

sulphur said:


> View attachment 9946


Of course!
I tell people I just need one more.
Of course the answer won't change when/if I get that one more


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar

Okay, not a guitar, as such--more like a member of the violin family or something like that--but it's cool


----------



## Option1

Of course there's every likelihood this has already been posted in this thread.

Neil


----------



## Guitar101

I haven't seen this "guitar over the door" pic but if I did this, I would open tune the guitar to play a Cmaj7 (332ooo). The first chord in the song "Don't Let The Sun Catch You Crying". Problem is, it such a beautiful chord, I would want to play my guitar every time I opened that door. 2nd chord is (x3321o) for those that haven't played the song and you want to try it.


----------



## zontar

Option1 said:


> Of course there's every likelihood this has already been posted in this thread.
> 
> Neil


I have seen this before, but not in this thread--so good inclusion.


----------



## Diablo

Option1 said:


> Of course there's every likelihood this has already been posted in this thread.
> 
> Neil


do want!!!
wish you could buy a kit that would allow you to use a guitar of your own choosing.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Option1

Neil


----------



## greco

Thanks Neil!...What a cool "sculpture"! (for want of the correct word).

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bluzfish

Option1 said:


> Neil


I want that in my living room!!!


----------



## Option1

Funny thing was when I first glanced at the picture I couldn't figure out what it was. That alone made me look at it a second time, and then the light went on. It is a fantastic sculpture; really full of life I think.

Neil


----------



## Stratin2traynor

To hell with garden gnomes (not that I have any) I would love that on my front lawn!!


----------



## Guest

F'n Eh! 
Thanks for posting that. 
It's now my FB profile pic.


----------



## sulphur




----------



## zontar




----------



## sulphur




----------



## Steadfastly

sulphur said:


> View attachment 11099
> 
> 
> View attachment 11100


Hilarious!


----------



## cheezyridr

holy shit, man! how would you like to have to wire that sucker? it would take 3 days!


----------



## zontar

sulphur said:


> View attachment 11099


I've borrowed the amp volume picture & posted it other places online.
I can relate in regards to some guitar players I've played with.


----------



## mhammer

cheezyridr said:


> holy shit, man! how would you like to have to wire that sucker? it would take 3 days!


You probably don't realize the half of it. That's a "guitorgan". This site - http://www.taringa.net/comunidades/guitarristas-taringueros/837721/Info-Data-La-Guitorgan.html - shows you what's in the body. But it doesn't show you the neck. Each fret is wired up so that when you fret a string, it closes a circuit. That's why the neck doesn't taper from the nut to the end of the fingerboard. And if you thought a standard unchambered Les Paul was heavy....


----------



## greco

Thanks mhammer...this is a pic of the inside. The resistors alone are mind boggling..LOL

Cheers

Dave


----------



## zontar

Anybody ever play one?

They're kind of confusing.
I saw a used one a few years ago at a store.


----------



## zontar




----------



## sulphur




----------



## zontar




----------



## sulphur

A little late with these...


----------



## zontar

sulphur said:


> View attachment 11552


I had a different picture of that one--but I'll post it as well--cool idea.








SO here's another picture--these are tree ornaments...


----------



## Sneaky

Bumpin' it


----------



## zontar




----------



## cheezyridr

Sneaky said:


> Bumpin' it



i would TOTALLY put that on my guitar!

- - - Updated - - -



zontar said:


>


the new evh acoustic! hahahaha


----------



## zontar




----------



## sulphur




----------



## zontar

sulphur said:


> View attachment 11824


Can you do barrel rolls on this set?


----------



## zontar

It looks like a Firebird, but it's a Mandobird!


----------



## mhammer

My wife got me this coffee mug when she visited the Experience Music Project in Seattle, when she was there for a conference. It is a treasured possession.


----------



## Steadfastly

sulphur said:


> View attachment 11826


You've just given me an idea for the next house I build. The garage could be an amp. I wonder what my wife will say......................


----------



## sulphur




----------



## zontar

sulphur said:


> View attachment 12096


Very cool--matches the cello or double bass one I posted earlier--cool stuff.

(I like the other one too)


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## sulphur




----------



## zontar




----------



## sulphur




----------



## Steadfastly

Man, where DO you find these?:sSig_goodjob2:


----------



## sulphur




----------



## sulphur

..........


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## High/Deaf

That would go perfect with an 8-track tuning tape for bass. 4 channels, 4 strings, Coincidence? I don't think so.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola

I seriously want this tattoo.. It's absolutely perfect. Music clef and a guitar. Utter perfection!


----------



## High/Deaf

Some serious fret sprout there. If he was quadruple-jointed, he could cut his fingers on those.


----------



## zontar




----------



## sulphur

Here are some possible tattoos...


----------



## zontar

That T-shirt--about being a Guitarholic--now I have GAS for another guitar T-Shirt.


----------



## zontar




----------



## sulphur




----------



## Guest




----------



## sulphur




----------



## zontar

It's so simple, but I like the Police one the best...


----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

is there a url to get all those kitty pics at once? i want to send it to my sister, she would LOVE those


----------



## Guest

google images is your friend.
https://www.google.ca/search?q=kitt...xHM-Ch3KbARX#tbm=isch&q=cat+rock+album+covers


----------



## Steadfastly

cheezyridr said:


> is there a url to get all those kitty pics at once? i want to send it to my sister, she would LOVE those


Yes. Here kitty, kitty. http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?58585-Guitar-related-pictures/page11

- - - Updated - - -



cheezyridr said:


> is there a url to get all those kitty pics at once? i want to send it to my sister, she would LOVE those


Yes. Here kitty, kitty. http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?58585-Guitar-related-pictures/page11


----------



## Guest

Um .. yeah. Very helpful Steadly.
Here you go cheezy.
http://ultimateclassicrock.com/classic-rock-cat-album-covers/#photogallery-1=1


----------



## zontar




----------



## James B.




----------



## zontar

Always enjoy the guitar lamps--and cool to have another entry...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Scotty

laristotle said:


>


Brilliant use of space. I wonder if this unit was custom made, or if it is a repurposed blueprint cabinet


----------



## Lola

Scotty said:


> Brilliant use of space. I wonder if this unit was custom made, or if it is a repurposed blueprint cabinet


That is brilliant! I want one! lol


----------



## sulphur

I first saw something like that in a Vince Gill rig rundown.

You first see the drawers @ the 5:35 mark...

[video=youtube;nUKovTFQmrE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUKovTFQmrE[/video]


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


That could be quite cool.


----------



## Guest




----------



## amagras

laristotle said:


>


He's definitely left handed


----------



## dcole

Scotty said:


> Brilliant use of space. I wonder if this unit was custom made, or if it is a repurposed blueprint cabinet


Doesn't look deep enough for E size. Maybe artifacts cabinet?


----------



## dcole




----------



## Scotty

dcole said:


> Doesn't look deep enough for E size. Maybe artifacts cabinet?


I wondered about that. Toolmakers cabinet? I'm sure I've seen similar before in industry


----------



## Electraglide

Scotty said:


> I wondered about that. Toolmakers cabinet? I'm sure I've seen similar before in industry


http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/blueprint_zps2tvx7u9i.jpg
Could be a blueprint cab. This one is 42" H x 60" W x 31" D which makes each drawer around 4" or so deep.


----------



## Guest

Or a home made project? IKEA parts?
Someone on this forum did a thread 
awhile back about his custom shelving.


----------



## zontar

Some of these have appeared in this thread, but here they are in a video

[video=youtube;PoWjvvZ4XHQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoWjvvZ4XHQ[/video]


----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## amagras

zontar said:


>


That picture remind me of this: 
https://youtu.be/oxMLGYO6UHA


----------



## zontar

amagras said:


> That picture remind me of this:
> https://youtu.be/oxMLGYO6UHA


Same people--so yeah it is very similar--here's another one...
[video=youtube;fmqaLb8_Svk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmqaLb8_Svk[/video]


----------



## Guest

got old records?


----------



## exhausted




----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest

a left handed guitar strung for a righty. lol.


----------



## dcole

laristotle said:


> a left handed guitar strung for a righty. lol.


Are you just describing the picture? I have seen it done. A guy took a left handed Strat and turned it right handed so he could play like Jimi!


----------



## Guest

dcole said:


> Are you just describing the picture?


Yes, the pic. The headstock is a 'left' hand.



dcole said:


> I have seen it done. A guy took a left handed Strat and turned it right handed so he could play like Jimi!


I've considered doing this too.


----------



## Guest




----------



## mhammer

laristotle said:


>


My very first homemade guitar, in 1970 or so, had a pine slab body, traced from the much older LP Jr. of a guy from school. My 2nd homemade guitar was traced from the rosewood Tele of the bass player in our band. His dad made butcher blocks from (sideways) laminated maple planks, similar to the fabrication of the table shown here, albeit without any "picturesque" knots. Weighed a lot, although in comparison to the roswewood Tele probably felt light. I put it together around 1973 or so, using an Ibanez LP neck, a Tele neck pickup for the neck, an actual Fender wide-range humbucker for the bridge ($27, retail, IIRC), a "floating" adjustable bridge (with rosewood base), and a brass tailpiece my dad helped me machine. Here it is being strummed. The bass player went on to play with Gaye Delorme, and Philip Sayce, among others, and still works in music. The other guitar player is a hotshot lawyer (who sold the mid-60's ES-335 and SF Super a year or so ago), and the drummer manages a large PCB fabrication house. The amp with the price tag was sold probably a year later (after the last loan payment was made), and the "chick" is my kid sister, who sells shoes now.
The guitar itself was sold to somebody in Edmonton around 1983 or 84. It had an active preamp in it at the time, that had been a _Guitar Player_ construction project.


----------



## epis

I can't believe, NO pedals in front of you ????? :smiley-faces-75:


----------



## mhammer

But I bought the amp _because _it had reverb, tremolo and distortion. Pedals came about 3 years later.


----------



## amagras

This photo will go down in history as the "faceless backup band"


----------



## dcole

laristotle said:


> Yes, the pic. The headstock is a 'left' hand.
> 
> 
> 
> I've considered doing this too.


Save the lefties for me!!!


----------



## knight_yyz

Sorry if it's a repost but saw it on Facebook. Don't feel like scrolling through 47 pages


----------



## dcole

Is that Bradley Cooper driving that thing?



knight_yyz said:


> Sorry if it's a repost UT saw it on Facebook


----------



## zontar

knight_yyz said:


> Sorry if it's a repost UT saw it on Facebook


With 47 pages we're bound to have repeats--someone did post it early and it's the video I posted recently--but so what--it's a cool picture.


----------



## zontar




----------



## bzrkrage

zontar said:


>


Alien ostrich guitar? Mmmm, big chicken BBQ.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhammer

When you stumble across grain like that, you gotta seize the day and book match that sucker!


----------



## Hamstrung

bzrkrage said:


> Alien ostrich guitar? Mmmm, big chicken BBQ.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks more like "The Grinch".


----------



## zontar

Hamstrung said:


> Looks more like "The Grinch".


That's what I thought...


----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

sorry. wrong thread.
it's over here now.


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## cheezyridr

i wonder what that's all about?


----------



## zontar

cheezyridr said:


> i wonder what that's all about?


Experimentation, visual oddity, etc...

Something for Steve Howe to use on Roundabout?


----------



## amagras

zontar said:


> Experimentation, visual oddity, etc...


...be framed...


----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

holy cow that's bad! i mean, i've done some ugly things here and there, but that's bad


----------



## Lola

What an ugly MOFO!


----------



## ed2000

laristotle said:


> [/QUO
> 
> 
> Wow, love it! I'm jealous I didn't think of doing that!(I'm serious!)


----------



## amagras

laristotle said:


>


That would be the "AC" part of AC/DC


----------



## zontar

I've seen one of these in person--I thought it looked worse it person.


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


Apparently...


----------



## zontar




----------



## ed2000

Re: Above pic
....Whazzatt?


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


>


Someone should call this a relic and sell it at a premium.

- - - Updated - - -



laristotle said:


>


Looks like the same sculpter that made the Lucille Ball Statue (and the Wayne Gretzky one here in Brantford).

Isn't the statue supposed to look sort of like the person, or is this an impressionistic thing?


----------



## toby2

Made in America many moons ago


----------



## High/Deaf

zontar said:


>


This is what it would look like if MC Escher built guitars.


----------



## Milkman

High/Deaf said:


> This is what it would look like if MC Escher built guitars.


Escher is one of my favourites.

He has no regard for gravity.


----------



## Guest

zontar said:


>


I think that's custom made for this guy.


----------



## zontar

ed2000 said:


> Re: Above pic
> ....Whazzatt?


I believe it is a sculpture.

As to MC Escher--I like his work as well--but I have to think an Escher Guitar would be even odder.


----------



## High/Deaf

True dat.

The strings would somehow come out of the body without ever going into it. Or something like that. Perhaps a cubist Picasso guitar?


----------



## zontar

High/Deaf said:


> True dat.
> 
> The strings would somehow come out of the body without ever going into it. Or something like that. Perhaps a cubist Picasso guitar?


Cubism fits.


----------



## Scotty

ed2000 said:


> laristotle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUO
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, here's another Moron that needs to be bitch slapped with his tool box, or lack thereof...more like a lunch box with dollar store tools in it
Click to expand...


----------



## zontar

Scotty said:


> ed2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, here's another Moron that needs to be bitch slapped with his tool box, or lack thereof...more like a lunch box with dollar store tools in it
> 
> 
> 
> But nobody'd going to steal it or confuse it with theirs...
Click to expand...


----------



## cheezyridr

maybe, but you put a piece of paper on it that says "free" and stand it up near the sidewalk and it'll be gone in 10 minutes. hahahahh


----------



## Guest

It's the lack of duct tape that bothers me.


----------



## cheezyridr

a great show, used to watch it in the states


----------



## zontar




----------



## bolero

wow those are old Trek bicycle frames

I guess they'd be best for slide...otherwise not much access above 12th?


----------



## zontar

bolero said:


> wow those are old Trek bicycle frames
> 
> I guess they'd be best for slide...otherwise not much access above 12th?


Yes, old bicycle frames--kind of cool for a hollowbody, but either slide or someone who plays mostly chords, without going high on the neck would be best.


----------



## Steadfastly

zontar said:


> Yes, old bicycle frames--kind of cool for a hollowbody, but either slide or someone who plays mostly chords, without going high on the neck would be best.


Wouldn't they be primarily for "heavy" metal?


----------



## zontar

The metal might not be that heavy--since it's a bike frame--but metal? sure.


----------



## zontar




----------



## amagras

zontar said:


>


And occasionally slap one note...


----------



## Guest




----------



## sulphur

Hey, uploaded from the computer!


----------



## sulphur




----------



## zontar

sulphur said:


> View attachment 16202


That last one--I should start doing that, since I've taken up fretless bass...


----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## bzrkrage

80's awesomeness in 1 pedalboard.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

bzrkrage said:


> 80's awesomeness in 1 pedalboard.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm, it looks like all the Metal Zones are set the same--and both DS-1s are...
Wonder how that would sound...


----------



## bzrkrage

zontar said:


> Hmm, it looks like all the Metal Zones are set the same--and both DS-1s are...
> Wonder how that would sound...


Well, you see, that's the 80's way to do stereo. Top was left, bottom right.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly

zontar said:


> So how about a thread of pictures that are guitar related, but not necessarily guitars?
> 
> This one's cool, but for the diving board, it would have been cool if they had made it look like a Bigsby.


It's cool but I don't like blue guitars, especially in pink cases.


----------



## Mooh

The choirboys get a Fender endorsement deal.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mooh

The rug in my lesson studio, design taken from a birthday card my niece made me for my 50th birthday.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest




----------



## sulphur




----------



## Scotty

zontar said:


>


I'd like to see the case this thing fit in...and how would you carry it? Must have wheels on it


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

Scotty said:


> I'd like to see the case this thing fit in...and how would you carry it? Must have wheels on it


Maybe the case is one big wheel itself...


----------



## zontar




----------



## Scotty

zontar said:


> Maybe the case is one big wheel itself...


Maybe. Wind it up and it would go forever because it was so off balance. I don't think I'd want it back anyway!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Sneaky

Look. It's Scooby Doo:


----------



## grumpyoldman

Sneaky said:


> Look. It's Scooby Doo:



Wow - I see Scooby Doo - now what do I doo? Errr, do?


----------



## Krelf

It looks more like Sandy:


----------



## Scotty

Sneaky said:


> Look. It's Scooby Doo:


Great eye!!


----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## Krelf

Hamstrung said:


> View attachment 16532


Would these be considered electric guitar lamps or electric acoustic guitar lamps? (They are definitely not acoustic electric guitar lamps!)

Hope none of you are stoned or you'll be debating this all night!


----------



## zontar

Sneaky said:


> Look. It's Scooby Doo:


Too bad it's not on the top...


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


'Tis the season...


----------



## Option1

Neil


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


That could get some people seriously worked up--but I laughed.


----------



## cheezyridr

why would they get worked up? i thought it was cool, what am i not seeing? always hate it when i don't get the joke


----------



## Guest

It's weird that it happened to post at the end of page 36. 
A statue, commemorating the person depicted at the first post of the same page.


----------



## amagras

Sneaky said:


> Look. It's Scooby Doo:


It looks more like Scooby Boo


----------



## zontar

cheezyridr said:


> why would they get worked up? i thought it was cool, what am i not seeing? always hate it when i don't get the joke


Because people do that--I don't know why--but they do.
I was amused--so I'm not worried about it--just commenting.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## zontar

Mooh said:


>


I used to have a toy guitar like that from a dollar store--I had to buy it as the packaging had a drawing of a guy that looked like me.
I joked I was going to sue them for using my likeness--except the clothes were nowhere near what I wear...


----------



## Mooh

Here, I fixed it for you.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## sulphur




----------



## cheezyridr

hahahah the music shop is sweetwater


----------



## zontar




----------



## Gearhead88




----------



## Scotty

sulphur said:


> View attachment 16998
> View attachment 16999


awesome!


----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

acoustic dogs are nice, but i prefer electric ones.


----------



## zontar

cheezyridr said:


> acoustic dogs are nice, but i prefer electric ones.


Well they do bark louder...


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## JHarasym




----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola

Spinal tap! Love it!


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> Spinal tap! Love it!


I think it's a great idea for a boost or OD...


----------



## JHarasym




----------



## sulphur




----------



## bzrkrage

sulphur said:


> View attachment 19664
> View attachment 19665


Is that cake? I soooo want that for my birthday!


----------



## zontar

sulphur said:


> View attachment 19664
> View attachment 19665


The cake one is well done--the other one--I've experienced this before--many times.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest

ok .. I give up.
What am I looking at?
12 string I know, but ..


----------



## cheezyridr

it's an old ricky 366 but i don't know what that contraption is for. it seems to pull the extra 6 strings out of play just behind the neck pick up. i learned on a 12 string ricky, but it didn't have that.


----------



## marcos

cheezyridr said:


> it's an old ricky 366 but i don't know what that contraption is for. it seems to pull the extra 6 strings out of play just behind the neck pick up. i learned on a 12 string ricky, but it didn't have that.


Wow, thats a beauty. Never saw the string contraption either.


----------



## marcos

marcos said:


> Wow, thats a beauty. Never saw the string contraption either.


Just googled it and they call it The Comb. It pulls the strings away for 6 string sound. There is a video from Chicago Music on Youtube that demonstrates it.


----------



## Guitar101

From an internet article:

This unique Rick twelve string version of model 360/12 came stock with a special convertible “comb” device to disengage the extra octave 6 strings and turn a 12-string into a 6-string. The device was first introduced by Rickenbacker in 1966 and later discontinued in 1974. All factory stock and plays great with low action! Comes with original silver Rickenbacker case.

More info on the 366/12 model from Premier Guitar:

The flattop 12-string guitar was a foundation of the folk music movement of the early ’60s, and this inspired Rickenbacker to design and manufacture an electric 12-string in 1963. Although other companies (notably Gibson and Danelectro) had made earlier attempts, the Rickenbacker 12-string electric became the most sought-after because of its association with George Harrison of the Beatles.

Musician and inventor James E. Gross was intrigued by the electric 12-string and decided to put his imagination to work on improving it. Born in 1931 in Lafayette, Indiana, Gross began playing music professionally at a very young age. He was distinguished as a performer and bandleader in the Chicago area for many years, and was known for playing unique double-neck banjos and combining comedy with exploding light shows and robots.

In 1966 Gross approached Rickenbacker’s owner F.C. Hall with his practical, easy-to-install converter device. This “converter comb” could turn a 12-string into a 6-string (or any number in between). When the converter was engaged, it pulled strings down away from the player’s right hand, leaving only the desired number of strings to be picked. Gross demonstrated the converter at the July 1966 NAMM show. A licensing agreement was signed in August, and the guitars went into production by winter.

The models produced were the 336/12, 366/12, and 456/12. The original Rickenbacker advertisement copy read: “Now, one instrument—the most versatile guitar ever made—ends the need for carrying extra guitars. By means of an exclusive, patented converter on the brilliant Rickenbacker 12-string guitar, any combination of strings can be played.”


----------



## zontar

It is indeed a close up of the comb for the Rick.

I've seen these in person (But it's been a while)
They can be awkward, and never really caught on--but I've heard some people love them.


----------



## Guest

For those that don't want (can't afford) a double neck.
Cool concept.


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## sulphur

zontar said:


>


----------



## zontar

sulphur said:


>


I posted that video on another site--don't know why I didn't post it here.

thanks.


----------



## Jamdog




----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## cheezyridr

i love quilt, some day i would love to have another quilt top guitar.


----------



## Guest

Hamstrung said:


>


Alien skull in a spade.
Cool.


----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## mhammer

Guitar101 said:


> From an internet article:
> 
> This unique Rick twelve string version of model 360/12 came stock with a special convertible “comb” device to disengage the extra octave 6 strings and turn a 12-string into a 6-string. The device was first introduced by Rickenbacker in 1966 and later discontinued in 1974. All factory stock and plays great with low action! Comes with original silver Rickenbacker case.
> 
> More info on the 366/12 model from Premier Guitar:
> 
> The flattop 12-string guitar was a foundation of the folk music movement of the early ’60s, and this inspired Rickenbacker to design and manufacture an electric 12-string in 1963. Although other companies (notably Gibson and Danelectro) had made earlier attempts, the Rickenbacker 12-string electric became the most sought-after because of its association with George Harrison of the Beatles.
> 
> Musician and inventor James E. Gross was intrigued by the electric 12-string and decided to put his imagination to work on improving it. Born in 1931 in Lafayette, Indiana, Gross began playing music professionally at a very young age. He was distinguished as a performer and bandleader in the Chicago area for many years, and was known for playing unique double-neck banjos and combining comedy with exploding light shows and robots.
> 
> In 1966 Gross approached Rickenbacker’s owner F.C. Hall with his practical, easy-to-install converter device. This “converter comb” could turn a 12-string into a 6-string (or any number in between). When the converter was engaged, it pulled strings down away from the player’s right hand, leaving only the desired number of strings to be picked. Gross demonstrated the converter at the July 1966 NAMM show. A licensing agreement was signed in August, and the guitars went into production by winter.
> 
> The models produced were the 336/12, 366/12, and 456/12. The original Rickenbacker advertisement copy read: “Now, one instrument—the most versatile guitar ever made—ends the need for carrying extra guitars. By means of an exclusive, patented converter on the brilliant Rickenbacker 12-string guitar, any combination of strings can be played.”


The thing with those 6/12-string "convertibles" was that the comb simply made it that when you strummed, you only *hit* 6 of the strings. On the neck it was a whole other story, because all 12 were still there, and if you tried to bend one, you had to bend its partner too, and you were fighting however many strings were in the way on the fretboard. An interesting idea, if you were the sort that ONLY strummed chords, but bloody useless if you wanted to use a 6-string AS a 6-string.


----------



## Hamstrung

Interesting "locking" vibrato...


----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


I've seen a few different examples of this--and I like them.


----------



## sulphur




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## sulphur




----------



## Alex




----------



## zontar

Alex said:


>


It's a living...


----------



## bzrkrage

Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Alex




----------



## Alex




----------



## sulphur




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guitar101

laristotle said:


>


If it wasn't for the speed bumps, I could live there.


----------



## zontar

Guitar101 said:


> If it wasn't for the speed bumps, I could live there.


I could live there with them...


----------



## zontar




----------



## Jamdog

zontar said:


>


WTF?


----------



## Mooh

This is Thunderfucker, one of my early and only surviving bass attempts. Reshaped Mighty Mite neck, maple and walnut body, paint job (Tremclad and nail polish) by my kids. It works, by weighs somewhere between boat anchor and anvil even with some weight relief carved from its back.


----------



## zontar

Jamdog said:


> WTF?


It's an old guitar shaped midi controller sort of thing...


----------



## Lola

The Blue Widow! This is gorgeous. I am a Stratocaster fanatic, not that I would turn this down.


----------



## Lola

Fender NOT! lol


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Lola

I am up for a big promotion at work and will find out in about two weeks time. If I get it I am going to treat myself and get a tattoo. I am still liking this one the best. It will be small enough so that I don't lose any detail. I want to incorporate my Gibson in it somehow! Maybe my Parker though because I really love that guitar! I will let the tattoo artist figure it out.


----------



## capnjim

Lola said:


> The Blue Widow! This is gorgeous. I am a Stratocaster fanatic, not that I would turn this down.


My buddy just bought the Black Widow version of this.....5K!!!!!
Yikes!
The scary thing is he barely plays guitar.


----------



## Lola

capnjim said:


> My buddy just bought the Black Widow version of this.....5K!!!!!
> Yikes!
> The scary thing is he barely plays guitar.


I prefer the blue Widow! The black one is nice but I guess it's a colour preference!


----------



## Lola




----------



## Scotty

Lola said:


> Fender NOT! lol
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


Though that would be a good choice for the other arm. A guitar player's yin yang

gonna need a refret in in 25 years


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## Scotty

laristotle said:


>


I think I'm going to paint up my fishing boat like that


----------



## Guest




----------



## Bastille day

Willie Nelsons guitar.


----------



## Scotty




----------



## Scotty

BRILLIANT


----------



## Scotty




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Guest

Interesting.
Is there a shot of the whole thing?


----------



## High/Deaf

Ken Parker's Mrs. Natural


----------



## Lola

Something a little different!~


----------



## greco

Now I don't feel as badly about the high action on my 2 old Yamaha acoustics



High/Deaf said:


>


----------



## High/Deaf

For cool cats only


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## zontar

High/Deaf said:


>


That's some great inlay work.


----------



## High/Deaf

zontar said:


> That's some great inlay work.


As K-Tel used to say: "but wait, there's more..."


----------



## Jamdog

Do they sell those in strat necks? 

My daughter would love it.


----------



## sulphur

I believe that this is Gibson grading of maple tops...


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> Something a little different!~


wow! an unrelic'd strat! you don't see those every day!


----------



## Adcandour

sulphur said:


> I believe that this is Gibson grading of maple tops...
> 
> View attachment 41993


To me, that chart goes from 1 to Liberace. 

I'm so plain, I bet you didn't know that about me.


----------



## Lola

adcandour said:


> To me, that chart goes from 1 to Liberace.
> 
> I'm so plain, I bet you didn't know that about me.


So you are definitely not a plain Jane but an average joe?


----------



## High/Deaf

Here's a full pic of that Pederson guitar


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


> So you are definitely not a plain Jane but an average joe?


I live near a small town north of Cobourg called Plainville and I know Jane but she's far from plain. Joe lives on Cherry Lane and I would say he's above average. As for "adcandour", I'm still trying to figure out what "from 1 to Liberace" means but he does keep us thinking.


----------



## bzrkrage

Christmas ugly sweater 1986.










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Mooh

Left handed guitar flyswatter (notice the angle of the saddle), courtesy of a student this week.


----------



## High/Deaf

Mooh said:


> Left handed guitar flyswatter (notice the angle of the saddle), courtesy of a student this week.


Love it!!! You get to go all Pete Townsend on those little buggers. I'd enjoy that.


----------



## sulphur




----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

i'm not a giant star wars fan like some, but that was a good one either way


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


There have been a few guitar & basses online over the years--often with some variation of that caption.
And you know what?
I still find it amusing.


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Hamstrung

No more squinting for side markers in poorly lit stages!


----------



## Jamdog

Hamstrung said:


> No more squinting for side markers in poorly lit stages!
> 
> View attachment 49649


That's nice. Is it a mod, or something to add to it?


----------



## Hamstrung

Jamdog said:


> That's nice. Is it a mod, or something to add to it?


A simple add-on. It's a thin strip of LEDs powered by a watch battery. I had to do this because I did a stupid thing and replaced my side dots with suposed glow in the dark side markers from Stew Mac in an effort to make them more visible. The problem is the glow in the dark feature not only doesn't work very well, ( barely lasts the length of a song!) they're even harder to see when not illuminated than the stock side dots. 
This add on is a product called FretFx. The strip is pretty thin so as not to interfere with play. I guess I'll see how well it holds up over time.


----------



## zontar

I may have posted this in this thread already--but it deserves to be posted again...


----------



## Tarbender

Don't know why I never noticed this before!


----------



## bzrkrage

Tarbender said:


> Don't know why I never noticed this before!


Noticed what? Am I missing something?


Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## greco

bzrkrage said:


> Am I missing something?


I certainly am. 

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Guest

bzrkrage said:


> Noticed what? Am I missing something?
> 
> 
> Sent from my other other brain.





greco said:


> I certainly am.
> 
> Thanks for asking.


The big guitar pick under the bowl and books.


----------



## Tarbender

Look at the "Fender TelecasAter Handbook" Glad it wasn't just me who missed it!


----------



## Guest




----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


>


"Quick, someone get that saw out of Steve's hands, before there's nothing left of it."


----------



## zontar

Tarbender said:


> Look at the "Fender TelecasAter Handbook" Glad it wasn't just me who missed it!


Ah...

I missed it.


----------



## Guest

I may have posted this here before.
Came across it again. Had to share.


----------



## Alex

Guitars that Jam


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1471633442853171


----------



## Guest




----------



## sulphur




----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


>


Hey, where did you find this? I want one!


----------



## sulphur

Lola said:


> Hey, where did you find this? I want one!


Wholesale | Special Edition Coffee Mugs | Blue Witch | Platinum Guitar Coffee Mug | CREATIVE IMPORTS


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> Hey, where did you find this? I want one!


Music Mug | eBay


----------



## Lola

Hey, they're on Amazon too!


----------



## zontar




----------



## High/Deaf

You tease, you left me hangin'.


----------



## zontar

High/Deaf said:


> You tease, you left me hangin'.


That was my next post...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


>


Yours looks faster than mine.


----------



## Guest

Steadfastly said:


> Yours looks faster than mine.


If they're both doing a straight 1/4 mile.
Your pic would wipe up on a track.


----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


> If they're both doing a straight 1/4 mile.
> Your pic would wipe up on a track.


With the reverb, wah-wah, crunch and looping, it won't go in a straight line.


----------



## fredyfreeloader

Steadfastly said:


> Yours looks faster than mine.


Grown men and their toys


----------



## Scotty

laristotle said:


> If they're both doing a straight 1/4 mile.
> Your pic would wipe up on a track.


wipe up, or Wipe OUT?

My money is on the dragster


----------



## fredyfreeloader

laristotle said:


>


I tried to get them both in one post , as usual I miscalculated. OK I simply f___ked up again. 
*#*(


----------



## Steadfastly

fredyfreeloader said:


> I tried to get them both in one post , as usual I miscalculated.
> *#*(


I think what you need to do is "quote" one of the posts and "reply" to the other one.

And I will trade you these ^^^^^^ skills for your guitar skills any day.


----------



## Guest

fredyfreeloader said:


> I tried to get them both in one post , as usual I miscalculated. OK I simply f___ked up again.
> *#*(












Yours looks faster than mine.



Here you go. Quote this.



Scotty said:


> wipe up, or Wipe OUT?
> 
> My money is on the dragster


In a straight line .. yes.
Around a track? doubt it. Even with six wheel steering.


----------



## Scotty

laristotle said:


> Here you go. Quote this.
> 
> 
> 
> In a straight line .. yes.
> Around a track? doubt it. Even with six wheel steering.


Yeah, without a doubt. I see what you were saying now. 
I doubt it runs the 1/4 well anyway really...just a promo car.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


>


OMG that is gorgeous! 

What a deadly combo, a chopper and a guitar! I am loving it.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## sulphur




----------



## zontar

Mountain Pus?








(Okay--it's Opus)


----------



## Guest

zontar said:


> Okay--it's Opus


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Business




----------



## bolero

who is that? Charlie Murphy?


----------



## Wardo

Esteban ?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


>


So tonewood is important after all!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## bw66

Don't recall seeing this one before:










Apologies if it's a repeat.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Steadfastly

butterknucket said:


>


Her boots and pants are a good match so she knows how to dress herself but no way is she touching any of my guitars. She has gone and scratched hers all to pieces!


----------



## butterknucket

Steadfastly said:


> Her boots and pants are a good match so she knows how to dress herself but no way is she touching any of my guitars. She has gone and scratched hers all to pieces!


When I was posting that picture, I was looking more closely at that guitar and realized it was a Custom Shop Tele and that I almost bought the non-relic'ed version of that exact guitar about ten years ago. I went back to L&M a few times, and even took a friend with me once to keep checking it out.

I ultimately passed on it because I thought $2000 was too much to spend on a guitar at the time. Guess how much a regular American Standard is now?


----------



## zontar

bw66 said:


> Don't recall seeing this one before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies if it's a repeat.


I don't think it is--and if it was a repeat from an early page--no problem--most of these are good enough o be shared several times...


----------



## Steadfastly

butterknucket said:


> When I was posting that picture, I was looking more closely at that guitar and realized it was a Custom Shop Tele and that I almost bought the non-relic'ed version of that exact guitar about ten years ago. I went back to L&M a few times, and even took a friend with me once to keep checking it out.
> 
> I ultimately passed on it because I thought $2000 was too much to spend on a guitar at the time. *Guess how much a regular American Standard is now?*


Overpriced.


----------



## butterknucket

Steadfastly said:


> Overpriced.


Yeah


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## sulphur




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Wardo

butterknucket said:


>


Leave him home alone for a week and this is what happens god damn furniture all tore up ... lol


----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


>


That is a real neat piece of work. It looks like the necks are actually bent. If so, that must have taken weeks or maybe even longer to get the wood to bend that much.


----------



## greco

Steadfastly said:


> It looks like the necks are actually bent.


I don't think it would be possible to get that degree/extent of bend.

There appears to be joint line.


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Mooh




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar




----------



## sulphur




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


That's a bigger picture than the one posted earlier--it is no longer in use & is falling apart--if it hasn't been torn down or restored.
There's a video out there of someone checking it out from the outside.

Kind of sad, actually


----------



## zontar




----------



## bzrkrage

Sent from my other brain.


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## zontar

bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 139449


I've seen a few variations of this-- & it always amuses me...


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## sulphur




----------



## Steadfastly

sulphur said:


> View attachment 149073


You found another good'n.


----------



## Guest




----------



## bzrkrage

Had to share, found this gem in the net...










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## allthumbs56

bzrkrage said:


> Had to share, found this gem in the net...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.


Can a picture actually hurt your eyes?


----------



## greco

allthumbs56 said:


> Can a picture actually hurt your eyes?


Yes!!


----------



## Guest

Now that's a heck of an offset.


----------



## Steadfastly

bzrkrage said:


> Had to share, found this gem in the net...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.


That is hilarious.


----------



## bzrkrage

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf

.........and later that night.


----------



## Guest




----------



## bw66




----------



## BSTheTech

bzrkrage said:


> Had to share, found this gem in the net...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.



That photo gives me erectile dysfunction.


----------



## amagras

bw66 said:


>


Surprise!!


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## LanceT

80’s Matsumoku headstock shot.


----------



## sulphur




----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


A lefty...


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## sulphur




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Boogieman

US College fraternity composite c.1979


----------



## zontar

Laristotle posted this in another thread--but it belongs here as well


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## sulphur




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## sulphur




----------



## sulphur

View attachment 216850


----------



## Adcandour

A little father's day 'somethin' somthin'" ....and, yes, I found this while trying to find the mugs above.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Sneaky




----------



## marcos

sulphur said:


> View attachment 216850


So cool Jock !!!


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## bw66

Don't think I've seen this one here yet:









I love the old-school "photoshop".


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## bzrkrage

Found on FB.


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


I've thought of doing that.
If I ever made a parts caster or something like that--I might just do that


----------



## zontar




----------



## sulphur




----------



## sulphur




----------



## zontar




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## sulphur




----------



## blueshores_guy




----------



## zontar




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar

Guitar picks


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## sulphur




----------



## Mooh




----------



## sulphur




----------



## Steadfastly

sulphur said:


> View attachment 232958


Always look forward to these posts from you Sulphur. You always pick a good one.


----------



## bw66

Don't think I've seen tthis one before:


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Steadfastly

bw66 said:


> Don't think I've seen tthis one before:
> 
> View attachment 233432


Now that, is absolutely cool!


----------



## Mooh

I'm rather partial to redheads and resonators.


----------



## butterknucket

Mooh said:


> I'm rather partial to redheads and resonators.
> View attachment 233636


She would do better with a parlour guitar.


----------



## Mooh

butterknucket said:


> She would do better with a parlour guitar.


New model name, the boudoir guitar.


----------



## butterknucket

Mooh said:


> New model name, the boudoir guitar.


I catch heat here for posting pictures like that.


----------



## Mooh

Yeah, shame on me. It’s from the manufacturer, Bluebird ‘56 Guitars.


----------



## butterknucket

Mooh said:


> Yeah, shame on me. It’s from the manufacturer, Bluebird ‘56 Guitars.


But I'm not complaining about the pic.


----------



## zontar

bw66 said:


> Don't think I've seen tthis one before:
> 
> View attachment 233432


I've seen other guitars based motorcycles, but I do not remember seeing that one.


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Guest




----------



## High/Deaf

Kevin Ryan Flamed Koa


----------



## BSTheTech

High/Deaf said:


> Kevin Ryan Flamed Koa


----------



## sulphur




----------



## zontar




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guitar101

laristotle said:


> View attachment 238034


Nice. A guitar cleaning station. It should have s soap dispenser that contains Lemon Oil.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Mooh

Always loved this cover.


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


If you're going to hang your guitars that is a cool way to do it.
And Bass clef if you mostly have basses--or both.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Sneaky

laristotle said:


>


Is that Smoke on the Water?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Sneaky

laristotle said:


>


----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## sulphur




----------



## zontar




----------



## sulphur




----------



## bw66

A friend posted this thing of beauty to facebook the other day. Behold the Upside-Down-Les-Paul:






















(Pretty sure its a fake.)


----------



## butterknucket

bw66 said:


> A friend posted this thing of beauty to facebook the other day. Behold the Upside-Down-Les-Paul:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pretty sure its a fake.)



Shakes head......


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## BSTheTech

butterknucket said:


>


Malcolm playing a Tele?


----------



## Private Hudson

BSTheTech said:


> Malcolm playing a Tele?


Rumor has it that Angus and Malcolm shared that tele as a backup. Malcolm had the bridge pu. I'm sure they have their own now, ahaha.


----------



## High/Deaf

Neck not wide enough? Hold my beer ...............


----------



## Guest

Can't jam with that, you'll spend 3 hrs tuning. lol


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> Can't jam with that, you'll spend 3 hrs tuning. lol


Robot tuners.


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> Can't jam with that, you'll spend 3 hrs tuning. lol


Nah, with that many strings, one is bound to be the pitch you want. You just have to find it.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## TheYanChamp

Ha









Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> Neck not wide enough? Hold my beer ...............


Sara Carter would go nuts over that Auto harp.


----------



## bw66

More "music related" than "guitar related", but this one gave me a chuckle:


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## sulphur




----------



## Sneaky




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## sulphur




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## mhammer

Those pieces are sort of a cross between Dixie Dregs-era Steve Morse and Nigel Tufnel.


----------



## mhammer

My wife finally started showing me some pictures from her trip to the south coast of England in May. One of the places she stayed was Weymouth, where she came across a little gift shop called Cobblekeys 'n Tees ( CobbleKeys n Tees ). In the window of the shop were displayed hundreds of highly detailed guitar and drum-kit miniatures, like these. Not copies of generic instruments, these miniatures are recreations of very specific instruments of specific artists and even specific periods of their career. I'll see if I can post some of the pics she took of the many others, but these are from the shop's facebook page. They also had lots of mini-guitars with the logos and colours of various football teams. Impressive work. Very detailed.


----------



## mhammer

You have to feel for this guy, dealing with the recent flooding in Grand Forks, BC. SAVE MY BABIES!


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Wardo

They certainly got Zappa right .. lol


----------



## mhammer

sulphur said:


> View attachment 263044


Who is that sitting down between James Brown and Janis Joplin? Not ringing a bell. Neither is the unshirted person behind him.


----------



## greco

mhammer said:


> Not ringing a bell.


Same here. I'm not having any luck with these two.


----------



## sulphur

mhammer said:


> Who is that sitting down between James Brown and Janis Joplin? Not ringing a bell. Neither is the unshirted person behind him.


My guess is Johnny Cash sitting and Sid Vicious in behind.


----------



## mhammer

Now that you mention them, I think you're probably right. Certainly the demeanor and clothing (or lack thereof) would strongly support that. I would think that Buddy Holly is more deserving of a place at the table than Sid, though.


----------



## greco

sulphur said:


> My guess is Johnny Cash ...


Johnny Cash... 1955 Sun Records promo picture.


----------



## Electraglide

One of Hound Dog Taylor's guitars.


----------



## mhammer

I had a Kent Videocaster back in the day, with 4 pickups and a bunch of slide switches like this one. I never knew enough 50+ years ago to see if certain combinations yielded hum cancelling.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


I'd say late '90s to maybe 2002.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## blueshores_guy

Probably my favourite pic of one of my guitars.........Heritage H150 20th Anniversary


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## sulphur




----------



## laristotle




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar




----------



## High/Deaf

Bridge under construction ......


----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar




----------



## Dorian2

Thanks for the reminder zontar! Been on the shelf for a while now. Pot change coming.


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar




----------



## Grainslayer

laristotle said:


> View attachment 299588


Those would match up nicely with my skateboard pedalboard


----------



## zontar

Interesting hooks, but check out how the strings are done.
Imagine doing that on an actual guitar.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> View attachment 320102


Using real frets would certainly cut down on the number of banister sliders. Or at least cut them.


----------



## zontar




----------



## sulphur




----------



## Tarbender




----------



## sakana

sulphur said:


> View attachment 322521


so they like to entertain people when they aren't threatening them with firearms?


----------



## sakana

one I had in Japan


----------



## zontar

Tarbender said:


> View attachment 322967


But it likely will be at least 12 months--however--who knows?


----------



## Mooh




----------



## laristotle




----------



## white buffalo

here's a couple; 



http://imgur.com/a/vSJMUF0


----------



## sulphur

Ready for the gig this weekend.


----------



## Stephenlouis




----------



## butterknucket

Stephenlouis said:


> View attachment 324461
> View attachment 324461


For some reason that picture is reminding me of her.


----------



## sakana

oldest Yamaha label I have seen yet, poster said it predated the Dynamics that were built between the early 50s and mid 60s.


----------



## Stephenlouis

sakana said:


> oldest Yamaha label I have seen yet, poster said it predated the Dynamics that were built between the early 50s and mid 60s.
> View attachment 324474


----------



## Stephenlouis

Well, They started in the '40s for classical, so there is room to breathe. Funny the American sites starts them at 1966. I have to assume the first exports. I recall reading they sort of sublet to builders in the early days, including Suzuki.


----------



## sakana

even in Japan it was extremely difficult getting irrefutable evidence of the very early Yamahas. earliest I own now is a Dynamic from, as I was told, the mid 1950s. I have also read on sites in Japan that Suzuki and/or Tenryu were POSSIBLE companies that made guitars for Yamaha but even the Japanese guys who can actually read what has been written on the topic have a hard time getting precise info, if it's out there it is well concealed or maybe forgotten or lost. my oldest nylon Suzuki was dated 1948 on the label. I have found sites put up by non Japanese interesting but sometimes what they say differs from what the Japanese have found. Mid 1960s according to what I got in Japan is when Yamaha opened their first acoustic guitar factory up and running under the supervision of Mr. Hideo Ueda who, according to the interview with him in the Japan Vintage book acoustic vol.1 I have, was moved from the Yamaha Motor Division to the factory mid 1960s, I have seen 1966...English writers... or 1967 from the book and Japanese researchers. There are lots of people who seem to think they have deciphered Yamahas serial numbers too, but what I read was Yamaha reached 6 digits in 1960, at which time they came up with the white with red dotted edge label for the Dynamics, the serials are seen on the neck block through the sound hole. There is still a lot of uncertainty unless someone in Japan has solved the mystery over the 5 years we have been in Canada. 
As for American sites, some may take the year Yamaha opened their dedicated acoustic factory as their first year building them, but that just is not what I saw and found in Japan. Interesting to read but I don't lose sleep over any of it.


----------



## zontar




----------



## sulphur

Guitar picks


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

Wow! How did I miss this thread? Did I post on this? I am losing my mind! Lol


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 329843
> View attachment 329844
> View attachment 329845


Do the tail lights on the Buick light up?


----------



## blueshores_guy




----------



## zontar

In Australia:


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> View attachment 330962


It would have been cool to check that out while it was still open.
The posiiton markers are windows
(It closed years ago)
Kind of sad in a way








.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## High/Deaf

zontar said:


> It would have been cool to check that out while it was still open.
> The posiiton markers are windows
> (It closed years ago)
> Kind of sad in a way
> View attachment 331086
> 
> .


Pete Townshend bought it and then moved in the heavy equipment, I heard. Apparently, that guy just fucking hates guitars.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## sulphur




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> View attachment 332534


I have a similar one--I use ti for guitar related files & pictures.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Would you wear a tie like this?
If you wear ties would you?


----------



## bw66

zontar said:


> Would you wear a tie like this?
> If you wear ties would you?
> View attachment 335231


I wear ties. I even wear musical ties if the gig calls for it, but that one is a hard "No."


----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

I posted a Les Paul shaped pool way back when, but this is a different one--Brian Ray (among others, he plays with Pual McCartney) has this Les Pool.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## zontar




----------



## Kenmac

I just remembered I took this one a few years ago outside of Long & McQuades flagship store in Toronto.


----------



## blueshores_guy




----------



## Lola

Kenmac said:


> I just remembered I took this one a few years ago outside of Long & McQuades flagship store in Toronto.


Too bad you didn’t get a pic of the rig that was driving that load.


----------



## Kenmac

Lola said:


> Too bad you didn’t get a pic of the rig that was driving that load.


Yeah, I was too focused on the photo of the Les Paul I guess.


----------



## Midnight Rider

Kenmac said:


> I just remembered I took this one a few years ago outside of Long & McQuades flagship store in Toronto.


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Lola

Midnight Rider said:


> View attachment 346579
> View attachment 346580
> View attachment 346582


That is just a beautiful rig! Do you know what’s pulling it? Kenworth, Peterbilt maybe a Volvo? That is the part I am interested in.


----------



## Midnight Rider

Lola said:


> That is just a beautiful rig! Do you know what’s pulling it? Kenworth, Peterbilt maybe a Volvo? That is the part I am interested in.


The one I was on was a PREVOST bus,... no tractor pulling it.


----------



## blueshores_guy

I've posted pix of this guitar before, but can't remember if this particular shot has ever shown up.
Anyway, here's my Heritage H150 20th Anniversary in translucent blue......


----------



## Midnight Rider

blueshores_guy said:


> I've posted pix of this guitar before, but can't remember if this particular shot has ever shown up.
> Anyway, here's my Heritage H150 20th Anniversary in translucent blue......


Beauty of a colour,... it's the colour I've been waiting for to show up in the sky around here for 6 bloody weeks!


----------



## zontar




----------



## brokentoes

Midnight Rider said:


> View attachment 346579
> View attachment 346580
> View attachment 346582


The Gibson Casting couch !!! rofl.


----------



## Midnight Rider

brokentoes said:


> The Gibson Casting couch !!! rofl.


Heart now casting for a guitar player, 😍


----------



## Midnight Rider

zontar said:


>


I'll take a medium please,


----------



## zontar




----------



## Blind Dog

( context? just sayin ...)


----------



## butterknucket

Midnight Rider said:


> I'll take a medium please,


I've learned the ability to show up and be reliable often trumps one's playing ability.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## allthumbs56

Our old guard dog


----------



## Lola

Fun fact: did you know this album is almost 50 years old. I love this album and still listen to it on occasion. Brings back so many really nice memories.


----------



## blueshores_guy




----------



## Lola

blueshores_guy said:


>


And this is?


----------



## blueshores_guy

Ocean waves against a pink sunset.
Or a 20th Anniversary Heritage H150 in translucent blue. 
It's definitely one of those two.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Paul Running

A metal fan has turned his dead uncle’s skeleton into a functioning guitar


Yes, really.




faroutmagazine.co.uk







https://www.cbc.ca/radio/asithappens/as-it-happens-wednesday-edition-1.5908896/it-s-pretty-metal-says-man-who-turned-his-uncle-s-skeleton-into-a-guitar-1.5909331


----------



## zontar




----------



## BGood




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar




----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## zontar

Jim Wellington said:


> View attachment 354151


Sure feels that way sometimes


----------



## zontar

More salt & Pepper shakers


----------



## zontar




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## keto

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 357869


Took me a minute to translate "gns" to guineas, I thought that was more colloquial (just from years of reading/observation, not from any formal language study), so surprised to see that abbreviation rather than pounds/£ (hah! had to copy paste that in, not on my keyboard anywhere).

So, I went got myself a short history lesson.








Guinea (coin) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## blueshores_guy




----------



## Midnight Rider

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 357869


Is that Essex, Ontario?


----------



## Midnight Rider




----------



## zontar




----------



## mhammer

My son sent me this which he found on reddit. Personally, I find the grain on the fretboard too distracting, but the rest of it is nice. This is the builder: Custom Guitar Building | Harmish Guitars | United States


----------



## greco

mhammer said:


> My son sent me this which he found on reddit. Personally, I find the grain on the fretboard too distracting, but the rest of it is nice. This is the builder: Custom Guitar Building | Harmish Guitars | United States


Is this a build pic or do you have to do the frets, nut and machine heads?
Nice looking guitar! However, I agree, the neck grain is significantly contrasting and obvious as a result.


----------



## mhammer

From what I gather, it is an in-progress build picture.


----------



## bzrkrage

Look at the Floyd route....unbelievable!


----------



## zontar




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar




----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## zontar




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## bw66

zontar said:


> View attachment 361832


That would be much cooler if the right arm were removed.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## blueshores_guy

Taylor bookmatched rosewood.......


----------



## zontar




----------



## coopjed

My branch hanger


----------



## Midnight Rider

coopjed said:


> My branch hanger
> View attachment 368005


Nice family tree.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## sulphur




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Stephenlouis




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## sulphur




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle




----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> View attachment 383485
> 
> View attachment 383486


You don't hear too many "Cro-Magnon Skinning Chants" anymore. A dying genre for sure.


----------



## laristotle

SWLABR said:


> You don't hear too many "Cro-Magnon Skinning Chants" anymore. A dying genre for sure.
> 
> View attachment 383525


Well, it was 'arranged by accident' after all.


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> View attachment 383523


I suppose that's one way to fill it.


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh




----------



## laristotle

Mooh said:


>


Pair of mean lookin' ducks, eh?!


----------



## zontar




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## blueshores_guy

This is actually a black Godin A6 Ultra. Weird light.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## laristotle

Paul Running said:


>


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## zontar




----------



## Mooh

zontar said:


>


I like that. Here's mine, based on an illustration from a birthday card my niece made me. Had to go with dark colours to hide the grime.










Met the guy from Nine Star Designs at a craft show and he made it for me.


----------



## Sneaky

Interesting end table...


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## SWLABR

zontar said:


>


Me thinks yer horse broke loose...


----------



## SWLABR

Sneaky said:


> Interesting end table...


OK, I'll be the guy to point out that the whammy arm should be _above _the saddles... not below it. 

Sorry. One of us had to!


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## zontar

SWLABR said:


> Me thinks yer horse broke loose...


Just something I started doing with a bass amp many years ago.
I didn't use those leather laces--so they went not he bass amp handle--and I kept doing it.


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

Salt & pepper shakers


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar

Hmm, they say they delete pictures that haven't been viewed in 12 months--yet I see several ones deleted from July through November...

So here's one--see if they leave this one alone.









(And I do have the ones I want backed up elsewhere.)


----------



## Mooh

Original digital photo art by Mooh.


----------

